# Lower carbs on rest days or workout days



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

When trying to gain lean muscle is it better to have less carbs workout days and more on rest days?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I assume you are looking at doing a carb cycling diet? If so you eat the most carbs on the days when you are most active/training most intensely... low carb days are rest days, and medium cab days are on lighter exercise days or rest days.


----------

